# Yearling Buck - loving the width!



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So in evaluating my girls, I added "Granite last year". Loving this guy's width, among other things that he adds to my breeding program. He is in with my other herd sire, who loves to chew and destroy any collar I put on Granite, so just a natural photo. He sired a doeling who took first as a Jr. doe kid at the Hoosier classic - loving how he contributes!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking boy!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

did you photoshop that nubian head onto a boer body? haha

He is handsome! How old is he?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Whoa! That is probably the nicest Nubian buck I have seen.......this is coming from a Boer gal!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

He does look wide enough for a boer!  As a jr. kid last year I could see some promise, but am so happy I chose the pairing I did to get a beautiful doeling from him and Bella last year . He is a lMay 20, 2017 buck. I love the width between his hocks, high in his estucheoun and decent length. I have a full sister to him I will breed with Shadow again who scored VERY nicely in her LA this year as a FF. Hoping for a doe from this paring. - So after this year I will have to sell him if I get my doe - too many closely related to retain for my small herd. Love to look at him while he's here .... he will ONLY go to a very special home! Hard decisions as always. Love "the dude"  Thanks all for your nice comments.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh my, I love both of your herd sires SO much!! Someday I want to add a Goddard Farm buck to my herd, Granite reminds me of them - amazing width throughout, great milking lines, overall just exactly what I want in a goat, buck or doe. Maybe some day....


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

goatblessings said:


> Hoping for a doe from this paring. - So after this year I will have to sell him if I get my doe - too many closely related to retain for my small herd. Love to look at him while he's here .... he will ONLY go to a very special home!


I wish you were closer!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks all - Goat Scout, I love Goddard farms as well. Next spring I hope to add some Woest Hoeve into the line to keep the width going. Seems as though all the bloodlines I love are west coast, but I've been lucky enough to get these with a lot of research - some top breeders in my area have a lot of nice west coast bucks - and I did buy a couple of Blissberry doelings this past spring. Now my problem is keeping my numbers down!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I love Woest Hoeve and Blissbury too! One of my junior herd sires is actually a grandson (his sire is a Lakeshore buck) of Woest Hoeve Flip’n To The Blue.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

We need to be neighbors.......... Ohio isn't too bad of a place to live!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

goatblessings said:


> We need to be neighbors.......... Ohio isn't too bad of a place to live!


That would be AMAZING!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Would love to see a pic of your jr. herdsire!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

goatblessings said:


> Would love to see a pic of your jr. herdsire!


I'll try to get one of him today! He's in full, stinky stank rut right now (even though he's barely 5 months old, it's crazy) and he's lost all of his "baby chub" because of not focusing much on eating.  I blame it on my girls, all but one of them have been in heat over the past 2-3 weeks, driving him nuts!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

goatblessings said:


> We need to be neighbors.......... Ohio isn't too bad of a place to live!


 May I ask what part of Ohio do you live?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Sure! Southwest Ohio - on the border of Ohio and Indiana, near Oxford. My kids actually went to school in Indiana and I'm one of the 4-H advisors for the goat club.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

goatblessings said:


> Sure! Southwest Ohio - on the border of Ohio and Indiana, near Oxford. My kids actually went to school in Indiana and I'm one of the 4-H advisors for the goat club.


 messaged you.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Here's a picture of Orion. It took forever to get some decent-ish ones!!
I also am downloading some more on the Media section of this sight if you want to see them.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Very nice!!!! Love his length - and I'm a sucker for those gorgeous ears!!!!! I always have fits trying to take good pics of my goats - I'm always a second behind getting the "perfect" pic! He is lovely - can't wait to see his progeny!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice indeed.


----------

